
Ask HN: What activity should I spend most time on? - aman-pro
I am a software engineer turned freelancer, and I started a company some time back with a friend.<p>I am good at making stuff and my other co-founder is good at design &amp; research.<p>We have a couple of clients right now that are helping us pay our bills and take care of a couple of employees (excluding us).<p>Obviously, for increasing the revenues we should focus on increasing the sales and marketing. Right now I am not sure should I focus on just catering our existing clients(which is a risk) or should I spend time on some other activity too?<p>PS: We provide Web design and development services to our clients.
======
mindcrime
I'll just suggest reading _The E Myth_ which covers this topic quite
thoroughly.

[https://www.amazon.com/Myth-Most-Businesses-Dont-
About/dp/08...](https://www.amazon.com/Myth-Most-Businesses-Dont-
About/dp/0887303625)

but the tl/dr; is something like "make time to work _on_ your business instead
of always working _in_ your business. To that end, make things as process
oriented, repeatable, and automated as possible".

